# consumer end



## Evi

Γεια σας,

δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω το νόημα της πιο κάτω πρότασης, κυρίως στο σημείο  the consumer end of electronic channel distribution....

Ολόκληρη η πρόταση έχει ως εξείς:

In particular, I would intensely continue to research the consumer end of electronic channel distribution and the marketing component. 

Μετάφραση:
 Πιο συγκεκριμένα, θα συνεχίσω μια πιο περιεκτική έρευνα σχετικά με τον τελικό καταναλωτή σχετικά με τα ηλεκτρονικά κανάλια διανομής και τον παράγοντα μάρκετινγκ 

Παρακαλώ εάν έχετε εισηγήσεις...

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## elliest_5

Πρέπει να δώσεις πιο πολύ context για να καταλάβουμε ακριβώς τι εννοεί, αλλά έτσι όπως το βλέπω, μου φαίνεται οτι το "end" πηγαίνει στο "consumer", δηλαδή the consumer end  of electronic... οπότε υποθέτω οτι εννοεί την "άκρη" /"πλευρά" του καταναλωτή...
Ολόκληρη η φράση θα ναι κάπως έτσι: "Συγκεκριμένα, θα συνέχιζα να ερευνώ έντονα  την πλευρά των καταναλωτών σε σχέση με τη διανομή ηλεκτρονικών καναλιών και τον παράγοντα μάρκετινγκ" 

[εδώ είναι αμφίσημο και το "και" πριν το "marketing component" γιατί δεν ξέρουμε αν παρατάσσεται σε ολόκληρο το "consumer end of ..." ή μόνο στο "electronic channel distribution": δηλαδή είναι είτε "η πλευρά των καταναλωτών σε σχέση με τη διανομή (...) και σε σχέση με τον παράγοντα μάρκετινγκ" είτε "η πλευρά των καταναλωτών σε σχέση με τη διανομή (...) και ο παράγοντας μαρκετινγκ]

όπως είπα: χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερες πληροφορίες από/για το κείμενο

ΥΓ Επεξήγηση: Το "consumer end" το μεταφράζω ως "πλευρά" γιατί θεωρώ οτι εννοεί οτι στη διανομή ηλεκτρονικών καναλιών υπάρχουν δύο "άκρες"/"πλευρές": ο διανομέας και ο καταναλωτής (και το ίδιο και στο μαρκετιγκ βέβαια, γι'αυτό και μπορεί να πηγαίνει κι εκεί "η πλευρά του καταναλωτή")


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> ΥΓ Επεξήγηση: Το "consumer end" το μεταφράζω ως "πλευρά" γιατί θεωρώ οτι εννοεί οτι στη διανομή ηλεκτρονικών καναλιών υπάρχουν δύο "άκρες"/"πλευρές": ο διανομέας και ο καταναλωτής (και το ίδιο και στο μαρκετιγκ βέβαια, γι'αυτό και μπορεί να πηγαίνει κι εκεί "η πλευρά του καταναλωτή")




Ο τελικός καταναλωτής λέγεται "end consumer".


----------



## Evi

για περισσότερο περιεχόμενο ίσως να βοηθά το πιο κάτω:

My future plans involve continuing to publish in the marketing field in hospitality and in particular how the consumer behaves electronically when making their travelling related decisions.  The three manuscripts that are under review relate to the consumer behavior with regards to (a) online travel agencies and hotel reservations, (b) self-service technologies, and (c) consumer preferences in wines.  I plan to publish more articles in these areas.  In particular, I would intensely continue to research the consumer end of electronic channel distribution and the marketing component.

Στο μέλλον, σκοπεύω να συνεχίσω τις δημοσιεύσεις μου στο τομέα του μάρκετινγκ, της Φιλοξενίας και συγκεκριμένα σχετικά με την ηλεκτρονική συμπεριφορά του καταναλωτή όταν παίρνει αποφάσεις για ένα ταξίδι.  Τα τρία χειρόγραφα τα οποία είναι υπό αναθεώρηση, σχετίζονται με την συμπεριφορά του καταναλωτή σε σχέση με: (α) τα ηλεκτρονικά ταξιδιωτικά πρακτορεία και τις κρατήσεις ξενοδοχείων, (β) τις τεχνολογίες αυτοεξυπηρέτησης, και (γ) τις καταναλωτικές προτιμήσεις στα κρασιά.  Σκοπεύω να δημοσιεύσω περισσότερα άρθρα πάνω σ᾽αυτούς τους τομείς. Συγκεκριμένα, θα συνέχιζα να ερευνώ έντονα την πλευρά του καταναλωτή σε σχέση με τα ηλεκτρονικά κανάλια διανομής και τον παράγοντα μάρκετινγκ .


----------



## Evi

Ολόκληρη η φράση θα ναι κάπως έτσι: "Συγκεκριμένα, θα συνέχιζα να ερευνώ έντονα  την πλευρά των καταναλωτών σε σχέση με τη διανομή ηλεκτρονικών καναλιών και τον παράγοντα μάρκετινγκ" 

electronic channel distribution: 
Νομίζω είναι όρος που χρεισιμοποιήται και στα ελληνικά το βρήσκουμε έτσι:

ηλεκτρονικά κανάλια διανομής.

Δεν θα μπορούσα να πω διανομή των ηλεκτρονικών καναλιών, διότι αλλάζει το νόημα. Τι νομίζετε;

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!


----------



## Evi

cougr said:


> Ο τελικός καταναλωτής λέγεται "end consumer".



Καταλαβαίνω τον πιο πάνω όρο και τον έχω συναντήσει, αλλά στην περίπτωση μου, δεν αντιπροσωπεύει τον εν λόγω όρο, διότι τότε δεν βγαίνει καθόλου το νόημα. Άρα θα συμφωνούσατε ότι είναι δύο διαφορετικές έννοιες;

the consumer end: η θέση του καταναλωτή

the end consumer: ο τελικός καταναλωτής


----------



## cougr

Evi said:


> Καταλαβαίνω τον πιο πάνω όρο και τον έχω συναντήσει, αλλά στην περίπτωση μου, δεν αντιπροσωπεύει τον εν λόγω όρο, διότι τότε δεν βγαίνει καθόλου το νόημα. Άρα θα συμφωνούσατε ότι είναι δύο διαφορετικές έννοιες;
> 
> the consumer end: η θέση του καταναλωτή
> 
> the end consumer: ο τελικός καταναλωτής



Συγνώμη αν προκάλεσα σύγχυση, εννούσα ότι η ερμηνεία του elliest-5  ήταν σωστή και ότι το "consumer end" διαφέρει με το "end consumer".


----------



## elliest_5

Evi said:


> Καταλαβαίνω τον πιο πάνω όρο και τον έχω συναντήσει, αλλά στην περίπτωση μου, δεν αντιπροσωπεύει τον εν λόγω όρο, διότι τότε δεν βγαίνει καθόλου το νόημα. Άρα θα συμφωνούσατε ότι είναι δύο διαφορετικές έννοιες;
> 
> the consumer end: η θέση του καταναλωτή
> 
> the end consumer: ο τελικός καταναλωτής



Ναι κι εγώ αυτό νομίζω και ο cougr το ίδιο είπε αν κατάλαβα.

Πάντως το αγγλικό κείμενο γενικώς έχει προβληματάκια στη σύνταξη που δείχνουν είτε οτι δεν είναι γραμμένο από φυσικό ομιλητή ή οτι είναι γραμμένο απρόσεκτα...

Όσο για τα "ηλεκτρονικά κανάλια διανομής" δεν τον ξέρω τον όρο, αλλά γκουγκλίζοντας βρήκα οτι ο αγγλικός αντίστοιχος είναι e-distributor...Τώρα τι να πω, αν όντως από το κείμενο βγαίνει οτι μάλλον ο συγγραφέας εννοούσε αυτό, τότε και πάλι ίσως να ναι πρόβλημα του αγγλικού κειμένου που (ίσως λανθασμένα) χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο "distribution" αντί για "distributor". Γιατί αν ήταν να μεταφράσουμε το "electronic channel distribution"  αυτολεξεί, σίγουρα δε θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε τη "διανομή" σε γενική.


Α! να, βρήκα κι αυτό αν βοηθάει κάπως:
"Electronic Distribution είναι ο όρος που περιγράφει τη διαχείριση όλων των ηλεκτρονικών διαύλων διανομής. Αυτοί οι δίαυλοι διανομής βοηθούν τους προμηθευτές ξενοδοχειακών υπηρεσιών να θέσουν τα ξενοδοχεία τους στη διάθεση των διαύλων ζήτησης (Τουριστικά Πρακτορεία, Τουριστικοί Οργανισμοί, Χονδρέμποροι, Επισκέπτες, bookers κλπ) και δίνει τη δυνατότητα να γίνονται οι κρατήσεις ηλεκτρονικά, γρήγορα και σε χαμηλό κόστος. Αυτοί οι δίαυλοι διανομής μπορούν να είναι on-line δίαυλοι προσβάσιμοι από το Internet, ή ηλεκτρονικοί δίαυλοι προσβάσιμοι από εταιρικά δίκτυα, ή διαμέσου μιας σύνδεσης με χρήση διεπαφής (interfaced connection)."


----------



## Evi

Δηλαδή και οι δύο όροι μπορεί να είναι σωστοί, δηλαδή 
κανάλια διανομής και
δίαυλοι διανομής
άρα θα μπορούσα να μεταφράσω και ...

Συγκεκριμένα, θα συνέχιζα να ερευνώ έντονα την πλευρά του καταναλωτή σε σχέση με τους ηλεκτρονικούς διαύλους διανομής και τον παράγοντα μάρκετινγκ.


----------

